# Getting ready to hunt over bait after deer season



## Gamecock Fan (Jan 4, 2011)

Trying to nail down best bait. One suggestion was to fill 5 gallon bucket 3/4 with corn and add a beer for the yeast and fill the rest with water. Sit for a few days then pour out. Anyone tried this or have another suggestion?


----------



## coonkilla (Jan 4, 2011)

corn and use grape kool aid, rather than beer,works great for use


----------



## jstillwell (Jan 7, 2011)

Peanut butter


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Jan 7, 2011)

Gamecock Fan said:


> Trying to nail down best bait. One suggestion was to fill 5 gallon bucket 3/4 with corn and add a beer for the yeast and fill the rest with water. Sit for a few days then pour out. Anyone tried this or have another suggestion?



I have always heard watered down peanut butter with corn and Karo or maple syrup.

Get a bucket or a barrel with a lid, drill holes in the side large enough for the corn to fall out. Once filled, lay the bucket on it's side, and roll around the area you want to bait. Then put it in the middle of the area where you rolled it around. 

The pigs come eat the nibbles on the ground and will work to get the corn out of the barrel which keeps them there  longer since it isn't just a PILE of corn that they can eat in just a few minutes.

As long as the corn keeps falling out of the barrel, the pigs will stay and eat.


----------



## tsknmcn (Jan 7, 2011)

Use post hole diggers and dig a hole about 2' deep to pour your corn concoction in.  That will keep them busy.


----------



## deputy430 (Jan 7, 2011)

Not legal to hunt over bait here in Ga, but I have heard the Corn and Grape kool aid mixture works well.


----------



## robertyb (Jan 7, 2011)

deputy430 said:


> *Not legal to hunt over bait here in Ga*, but I have heard the Corn and Grape kool aid mixture works well.



That was what I thought.


----------



## Gamecock Fan (Jan 7, 2011)

I checked with the DNR and after deer season I can get a permit to hunt over bait on private property. They said to give them a call and can be approved over the phone.


----------



## tournament fisher (Jan 7, 2011)

hole diggers and soak corn in diesel fuel. they love it.


----------



## tsknmcn (Jan 7, 2011)

deputy430 said:


> Not legal to hunt over bait here in Ga, but I have heard the Corn and Grape kool aid mixture works well.


 
He's from FL.

You can in GA with a permit.


----------



## smitty (Jan 7, 2011)

*bait*

Also mix some type of jello mix in there,you can also soak burlap in diesel wrap around a tree.The hogs love to rub all over it,also put it in corn and they will be only one eating it


----------



## Gamecock Fan (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks, I am actually from GA but currently live in FL. Have property in Twiggs County that for some reason is covered up with hogs.


----------



## coondog96 (Jan 8, 2011)

Gamecock Fan said:


> I checked with the DNR and after deer season I can get a permit to hunt over bait on private property. They said to give them a call and can be approved over the phone.



this is true, got mine yesterday in the mail.i am good thru August minus turkey season,it is no good during turkey season.it is also only good on the property in which you requested it for.DNR also said that i could lend it to someone else to use as long as they  only use it on the requested property as long as i give them written permision and they have that and the permitt with them during the hunt.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Jan 14, 2011)

tournament fisher said:


> hole diggers and soak corn in diesel fuel. they love it.



...ok... I understand the diesel fuel on a rub, but if you soak the corn in the diesel and the hogs eat it, will the meat be tainted in any way?

I like smoke cured meat, not diesel cured.


----------



## gonehoghutin (Jan 18, 2011)

corn oranges and sauerkraut do the job everytime  we used it where i was born in davenport FLA and they love it here just as much if not better


----------



## roadhand10 (Jan 18, 2011)

tsknmcn said:


> Use post hole diggers and dig a hole about 2' deep to pour your corn concoction in.  That will keep them busy.


just dont ues this method in a area that you dont want a big hole at tho iv made that mistake before


----------



## SEMed (Jan 23, 2011)

*Option 2*



Gamecock Fan said:


> Trying to nail down best bait. One suggestion was to fill 5 gallon bucket 3/4 with corn and add a beer for the yeast and fill the rest with water. Sit for a few days then pour out. Anyone tried this or have another suggestion?



I used to use a similar strategy. We would buy a 10' piece of that black 6" diameter flex pipe. Take hay bailing wire and shut off one end. Holes in the sides of the shut off end and hay bail wire the open end about 5 feet off the ground to a tree. You just add more corn to the open end at the tree.

Takes the a long time to shake all the corn out. Holds a ton of corn and makes a ton of noise. Dad called it a hog rattle, but I don't know if that is what it is really called. Worked great holding them.

Daddy also soaked burlap saks in tar or used motor oil and wired them to tree trunks for them to rub. Never tried that but the RATTLE worked great.


----------



## jkk6028 (Jan 23, 2011)

what is it about diesel fuel or motor oil that the hogs like?


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 23, 2011)

jkk6028 said:


> what is it about diesel fuel or motor oil that the hogs like?



I would Guess they have learned it helps keep the bugs off, but like I said, it is just a guess............surely they have been here long enough to have tried anything and everything imaginable........they probably first tried it when some person dumped a bunch of it somewhere


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 23, 2011)

Sorry to have gotten . Too bad it is sooooo cold outside. If it were HOT, water in the corn would do just fine and it would sour QUICK.........you may need to help it sour a little this time of year.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 23, 2011)

FlyDawg72 said:


> ...ok... I understand the diesel fuel on a rub, but if you soak the corn in the diesel and the hogs eat it, will the meat be tainted in any way?



I've been wondering the same thing for a long time.  I'm after meat hogs and wonder how long it would take for the meat to pick up the fuel taste, or if it would.  Deer out West eat sage and mesquite and pick up that flavour.


----------



## garnede (Jan 23, 2011)

It is warm enough to just use water, it just takes 2 weeks for the corn to begin fermenting.  If you want to speed it up then add a few table spoons of baking yeast.  

I would never use fuel or a non food oil to bait anything.  The meat will be tainted.  If you want to use an oil then buy a gallon of cheep vegie or peanut oil and pour it over a log or old stump.


----------



## SEMed (Jan 25, 2011)

jkk6028 said:


> what is it about diesel fuel or motor oil that the hogs like?



Bugs... or really parasites if my dad was right. He always said specifically to keep lice at bay. 

One thing he for sure was dead on about is that a good percentage of wild hogs have lice (domestic too). They are BIG suckers too. 

The first hog I shot with my bow about 10 years ago, lice jumped on my hand dragging her out and made a "run". Almost crapped myself. 

Called my dad, he thought it was all funny as heck. Said they were common... would not hurt a thing... immediately look for new host as soon as pulse stops... specific to hogs... won't stay on humans... blah, blah, blah.

Bet your sweat Boston Butt I had to check it out on the web to make sure he was not pulling one of his classic father-son pranks AGAIN. He's a master at that, and Tommy and I have fell victim to this 78 year old more than once (we are in our 40's). But thats another story...


----------



## slimjr58 (Jan 25, 2011)

I use the 3/4- 5 gallon bucket of corn with water and a pack of yeast ( I keep my beer for drinking) when the weather is a little warmer..it just take longer now.. helps to sit the bucket in the sun if possible... I think the diesel is supposed to help keep the coons off the bait, but on our land the coon still eat it as fast as ever.. I've eaten plenty of hogs using this method and haven't tasted any diesel. Actually, I don't think they eat enough to make any difference...


----------



## tgw925 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Idea*

Just use corn, no additives are neccessary. Put up a feeder and wait for them to come...it works I promise. One good method is to dig a hole with post hole diggers and cover it up with some sticks/leaves. That will keep them busy for a while. I have some trail cam pics I will post when I get back to my PC of hogs digging out the corn from where I burried it. I got curious and wanted to see how deep they would root to get the corn and it surpirsed me. In one night one single hog dug a hole big enough for a young lady easily to hide in. Good luck and have fun


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Jan 26, 2011)

tgw925 said:


> Just use corn, no additives are neccessary. Put up a feeder and wait for them to come...it works I promise. One good method is to dig a hole with post hole diggers and cover it up with some sticks/leaves. That will keep them busy for a while. :




Bingo.



Feeders work best, because it's a limited supply of corn. Set to throw out about 1-2 lbs(10 seconds) at 4pm. Be in the stand by then. Morning hunting is not as good,imho.

Too much corn will make them come in after dark. Additives don't work any better than plain corn, it just adds to the cost and makes handling messy.


----------



## tgw925 (Jan 26, 2011)

Notice the corn covered up by the sticks just to the right of my foot.













Now here is when he is done, 7 hours later




He left at 9:45pm and came back at 1:15am so he spent a total of 3.5 hours digging for maybe 3lbs of corn. This technique will save you from putting a hole in your wallet for sure.


----------



## 1990chevy (Jan 27, 2011)

nice pics


----------

